# Wabi Kusa Plant List



## GotCrabs (27 Sep 2015)

Hi all, looking at making two pieces of Wabi Kusa to sit each side on the main tank and am just running through some plants that can and can't be used, if anyone knows whether these can be used that'd be great, thank you.

Persicaria sp. Sao Paulo

Bacopa Caroliniana

Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan'

Rotala colorata

Limnophila repens Mini 

Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'

Ludwigia arcuata x repens

Lysimachia nummularia

Thanks.


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2015)

All plants youve listed can be grown emersed..  So why not in a W-K. It;s a matter of taste and personal opinion. Some are easier some are more difficult. 

Here is a data base, where you can search for a plant name if they know it, it gives the information if it can grow emersed or not by default.
On the main page you can filter on "Can grow emersed" at the bottom right you'll find this option..


----------



## GotCrabs (29 Sep 2015)

zozo said:


> All plants youve listed can be grown emersed..  So why not in a W-K. It;s a matter of taste and personal opinion. Some are easier some are more difficult.
> 
> Here is a data base, where you can search for a plant name if they know it, it gives the information if it can grow emersed or not by default.
> On the main page you can filter on "Can grow emersed" at the bottom right you'll find this option..



Cheers Zozo, was actually given that link by another member and found it to be great, top site isn't it.

Once reading everything I am going to do either two planted vases or two Wabi Kusa, will probably do both but the Wabi Kusa will be a test run before I go further with it.

Cheers for the link.


----------

